
CIA concludes Russia interfered to help Trump win election - gerbilly
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/10/cia-concludes-russia-interfered-to-help-trump-win-election-report
======
jack9
Is propaganda or "fake news" or misinformation, "interference"? Isn't that the
same tactics the US political parties use every season? China, France, and any
other country (not counting strangers like N.Korea) have these channels and we
expect to be able to communicate with any other country the same way. Isn't
this just federal infowars at this point?

------
dogma1138
The US interferes with elections including those of allies all the time.

This is a normal part of dimplomcy normally you want the guy you'll be able to
work with to win, in this case it wasn't really clear what Russia wanted to
achieve.

Trump is less of a hawk than Hillary if anything it looks like they wanted
some one who would make noise but won't actually interfere with Russia's power
plays just for the sake of interfering.

